# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Alkoholizm i napady gniewu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój mąż nadużywa alkoholu. Pracujemy za granica, kilka razy do roku przyjezdzamy do Polski na 2-4 tyg, wtedy zaczyna sie, pije bez opamietania tydzien dwa, w domu wtedy jest pieklo awanturuje sie, niszczy rzeczy, jednego czego chce to alkohol. Za granica nie ma problemu z alkoholem, pije czasami na drugi dzien normalnie pracuje, jednak po alkoholu bywa agresywny do mojej osoby. Tydzien temu przerwal kolejny ciag alkoholowy, od tego czasu skarzy sie bole glowy, wczoraj dostal napadu furii, bil piesciamy po scianach, drzwiach, mówił zeby wynosić sie z jego domu ze to wszystko moja wina. Trwało to godzinę gdy oprzytomnial mówił ze niepamieta co robil, zaczal plakac, przepraszac,  mowil ze niszczy wszystko ze lepiej jak sie zabije. Wtedy tez siehnal po alkohol, twierdzac ze tylko tak powstrzyma bol glowy. Od wczoraj mial 3 takie ataki, na przemian furia i stan depresyjny. Nie chce slyszec o wizycie u lekarza. Nie wiem jak mu pomoc.

----------


## stalker8

Boli mnie i źle się czuję, bo znowu w robocie... Ale już wieczór, więc mniej - tylko kręgosłup, bardzo. Czekam aż tabletki zaczną działać. Nie ćwiczyłem, bo wcześniej też stamtąd takie dni, że zmęczenie i niechęć, ból, nie utrzymałem dyscypliny nad sobą, ale też nie pozwolono mi tam przebywać godnie.

Nikt Ci nie odpowiedział, ja spróbuję - nic mądrego, ale zawsze odpowiedź. Jak ktoś mi odpowiada, a nie kpi, to się liczy i jestem mu wdzięczny. No, ale ja często ubliżam cynicznie.

...Jak się tam wtedy czuję, dziś. Najpierw, gdy czuję, że mnie zaczyna brać (oczy, oddech, spada koncentracja), to myślę, że życzę im śmierci, albo coś im zrobię a potem się zabiję, nie chcę już żyć... Tak, tak - zasłużyłem sobie, nie milczałem, udawałem cwaniaka; nie ma, że przebacz, że się poniżę. Pod dwóch godzinach, to już jakbym leżał i wszystko jedno, czy ktoś mnie bije, kopie po żebrach - tak sobie wyobraź... Wydaje mi się, że niektóre farmaceutyki psychiatryczne mogą działać podobnie - dla/na tych, którzy mają złość. ....Niezborność ruchów, upuszczanie drobnych przedmiotów, obijam się o drzwi, potykam, nadepnąłem psu na chorą łapę dwa dni temu; obniżenie koordynacji wzrokowo-ruchowej (chyba tak się to nazywa).

Zasadniczo, to tyle. Znowu napiszę: - kobieta może odejść. Taka jest moralność i prawo jeśli partner jest za słaby. A do tego niebezpieczny jeszcze... Jak takiemu wytłumaczyć, że nie będzie miał lepiej? A mnie? - Nie będę miał lepiej, kiedyś miałem swój świat, to mi zaczęto w internecie, że autyzm, albo coś tam... - skoro się zacząłem wtrącać tam gdzie mi nie wolno, kobiety zaczepiać, to właśnie. Do tego światka powrócić - pewnie by się przydało nawet, bo męczy moje życie innych. Najwięcej spokoju miałbym w domu, tutaj gdzie jestem; no trudno, że coraz starszy, słabnę, ale jest cokolwiek bezpiecznie; jestem irytujący wkrwiam (no jak to określić...?) ludzi, to mam za swoje.
Czyli jeszcze: on nie chce zrozumieć, że nie będzie miał lepiej, ani że może Ciebie stracić; nie chce się pogodzić z sobą, że jest słaby; przyroda toleruje słabość do czasu, albo wcale, czasem coś się musi rozpaść, ktoś musi ustąpić, nie obwiniać sił przyrody.

----------


## Ranking

Dla właścicieli ośrodków terapii proponujemy całkowicie bezpłatne dodanie Państwa ośrodka do naszej bazy. Nie wymaga to od Państwa żadnych czynności, ponieważ to nasz wykwalifikowany zespół pracowników zajmie się wszystkim od stworzenia unikatowego opisu Państwa ośrodka, poprzez zamieszczenie zdjęć prezentujących obiekt a kończąc na dodaniu pełnych danych teleadresowych. Dodamy raz jeszcze, dodanie ośrodka do naszego rankingu jest całkowicie bezpłatne i nie wiąże się z ponoszeniem żadnych kosztów.
osrodkiterapii. pl

----------


## Taab

Każde uzależenienie powinno a wręcz musi być leczone podokiem specjalisty. często jest tak,że niesttey uzależnieni nie chcą się leczyc. Mój tata akurat za któryms razem wziął sobie nasze slowa do serca. I podjął leczenie w Osrodku przebudzenie w Ligocie Pięknej. Ma wsparcie nasze jako rodziny oraz specjalistów w ośrodku  :Wink:

----------


## Wianka2

Zgadzam sie z przedmowcą - bez dobrego lekarza psychologa ani rusz. To akurat powazna sprawa wiec ja polecam od siebie wybrac sie do prywatnej kliniki Medox w Nowym Modlinie. Skupiaja najlepszych psychologow w okolicy wiec warto sie ich poradzic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przydałaby się także konsultacja neurologiczna. Choroba alkoholowa w wielu przypadkach prowadzi do uszkodzenia układu nerwowego. W znalezieniu odpowiedniego specjalisty może pomóc ranking lekarzy - ranking.abczdrowie.pl

----------


## stalker - osiem. :]

→ youtube.com/watch?v=NvS351QKFV4

→ youtube.com/watch?v=QGDoSJmEyMc


→ youtube.com/watch?v=y90yaLFoYoA

Oraz, że nie ma anonimowości w internecie. Pozdrawiam jeszcze - partię potworków, rząd zatrutej krwi (z pieśni J. Kaczmarskiego).

A poza tym:
→ youtube.com/watch?v=TKb-sBzGxso

→ youtube.com/watch?v=23qf_oNdtBg
:] Chodź tu miła...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To że miałeś jakieś problemy (masz nadal) ze zrozumieniem samego siebie i świata, może i z powodu srodowiska w którym był alkohol czy przemoc domowa, to nie jest powód żeby mieszać do tego jeszcze solidarność, politykę i w ogóle obwiniać cały świat na forum, gdzie ludzie chcieli by dostać jakąś sensowną odpowiedź, a nie jakiś spam. Świata nie zmienisz użalaniem się w internecie i udowadnianiem swoich wizji, ani nikogo to nie obchodzi.

----------


## Wianka2

Jak już mowa o alkoholizmie to przyznam,że to poważna choroba,  a niektorzy wzmagają się z nią przez całe zycie. Ja polecam Ci wybrać się do takiej kliniki jak Medox w Nowym Modlinie. Dlaczego? Bo mają indywidualne podejscie do kazdego pacjenta wiec z pewnością pomogą

----------

